# Behmor f to c



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm doing my due diligence on the Behmor 2020 SR Plus before taking the plunge and would like to know if you can change the temperature readout from Deg F to Deg C?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jules1 (Mar 28, 2020)

According to [email protected], the 220/240V Behmor is in Centigrade. Not possible to switch between temperature units.


----------



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks Joules1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jules1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Behmor HQ tech are pretty responsive, but getting 240V bits requires ordering from (Andy Freeman [email protected]) coffeesnobs in Australia! Not that I've had to get more than a replacement exhaust gas burner (like a toaster element that sits in the ceiling of the roast chamber) in 10 years.

Is your woofer an Airedale perchance?


----------



## alanmason (Sep 3, 2020)

I haven't bought a Bemour yet I'm just trying to find out some information before deciding which roaster to buy. I'm UK based.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

